# Amber H&H coffee jar



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Sep 26, 2017)

Looking to buy an H&H coffee jar made by the Three Rivers Glass Co, maybe someone here can point me in the right direction to someone who has one for sale. Thanks


----------



## klaatu (Oct 7, 2017)

The Pittsburgh Antique Bottle Club is having it's 48th annual show & sale on Sunday, November 12th. You may want to try finding one there.


----------

